# Tabellen Rahmen die sich automatisch anpassen



## Amr0d (26. August 2004)

So hallo erstmal,

ich sitze zur Zeit an einem Shop den ihr hier  begutachten könnt

und auf der linken Seite seht ihr doch bestimmt auch das navimenü, so und da möchte ich anstatt der 1px solid rahmen lieber images haben die sich aber der größe anpassen wenn ich über das admin menü mehr kategorien hinzufüge oder welche rausnehme sprich das der rahmen mitwächst und schrumpft. Wisst ihr was ich meine? Ich habe mir sagen lassen das könnte ich mit einer Tabelle machen die 3x3 groß ist und rundumpacke ich die rahmen und in die mitte den Content aber das will nicht so ganz weil die sich nicht dynamisch anpassen. Und ja die Suchfunktion habe ich auch benutzt aber hilfreiches war leider nicht dabei.

Danke

Philipp


----------



## digiTAL (26. August 2004)

tach,

die grösse der tabellen in prozentangaben angeben, also 100%

```
<table height="100%" weight="100%">
```

falls du dies hier meinst


----------



## Amr0d (26. August 2004)

Ehhm glaube nicht weil wenn ich doch tabellen größe 100% angebe dann ist das doch son riesen ding

Also ich meine das so:







das schwarze ist der rand der aus Bildern besteht und wenn ich jetzt noch eine Zeile in der tabelle hinzufüge müsste oder sollte die Tabelle nach unten eine weitere Zeile anhängen aber der Rahmen darf dann nicht zuende sein sondern soll mitwachsen und wenn ich jetzt zwei zeilen wegnehme soll der rahmen wieder hochrutschen. Wenn ich nach rechts weitergehe soll die Tabelle nach rechts größer werden und nachtürlich auch wieder kleiner wenn ich was im Admin Menü entferne
Verstanden?


----------

